
Ask HN: When you are programming, do you go the extra 10%? - hoodoof
When you are programming do you go the extra 10% to polish it up and make it &quot;awesome&quot; instead of just &quot;working&quot;?
======
LarryMade2
Yeah - sometimes I may be quick and dirty at first to see results but I'll go
back and refacor - never be reluctant to revisit stuff later on.

